# Confused



## Derailed (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello everybody

I am planning on using a laptop to control my trains

Using Hornby Railmaster via an E Link Module 

How Groovy is that anyway my question is

What Make and Type of Decoders can I use with this system

I have there are some good ones and bad ones

Only one of my Locos is DCC Ready and the rest I will have to weld in Situ

Any tips or advice Welcome

Also have bought a Horny Reverse Loop Module . Will this work with any digital Controller or just Hornby.

Thankyou 

And keep on Shunting Man....!:laugh:


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Is the loco using a NMRA compliant chip? is your E-link also NMRA conpliant? most factory installed chips from Hornby seem to be the ESU Loksound chips, I have a class 31 that has a Lok Sound 3.5 in it, with sound. though Im trying to get it to properly play the dual tone horns on it LOL...


really any DCC chip should work fine...I just know Hornby uses the ESU Loksound decoders....


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

Derailed said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> I am planning on using a laptop to control my trains
> 
> ...




Horny Reverse Loop Module ?



Just how HORNY is it ? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

alman said:


> Just how HORNY is it ?


You have degrees in Quebec?


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

The New Guy said:


> You have degrees in Quebec?


 Mais oui !


----------

